# expire date on wormer?



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So I was at the feed store today getting some supplies and went ahead and bought Ivomec injectable.....I always keep it on hand, and after almost 4yrs my small bottle is about empty.....he had a bottle of Ivomec plus that has expired but was still on shelf, he gave me the bottle because he said he couldn't sell it.......would it still be good, or should I toss it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IMO, never used, stored properly and if it's just a few months past the expiration date, I'd use it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope....it expired 10/09.....he thought bit would be fine. He couldn't believe it was on the shelf.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would have likely lost it's potency at the most, using it wouldn't hurt them at all but since you do your own fecals, you could always check and see just how well it works.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That old, I would not use it. Not that it will hurt, but itmight not do ANY good.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it difficult to do your own fecal's?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do allmy own fecal floats. I think the hardest part for me was learning what to look for. Lucky my vet was willing to help me. But if I have any questions, I run a fecal sample to them to run.


----------

